# DPF Regen info



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Interesting read. Thanks for the post!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The CTD idles at 800rpm all the time so Im confused by the statement calling that elevated


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> The CTD idles at 800rpm all the time so Im confused by the statement calling that elevated


The CTD also does not have a post fuel injection system. I am guessing that this is possibly a Duramax writeup? However, it is likely very similar in fucntionality to ours.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> The CTD also does not have a post fuel injection system. I am guessing that this is possibly a Duramax writeup? However, it is likely very similar in fucntionality to ours.


I wonder if that's just a poorly worded way of saying post combustion injection (exhaust) stroke but yeah I'm familiar with the actual injector pre-dpf that the duramaxs have and it might just be written for that.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

That is exactly what it is saying. Post-injection is fuel being injected after a main injection. In our case the injectors are dumping additional fuel into the cylinders after the main combustion injection to raise the temperature of the DPF to burn off the soot. As mentioned some vehicles have additional injectors in the exhaust system such as GM's trucks.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The post mentions the DPF lamp, in 42,000km mine has only illuminated once at around 6,000km and never since, although occasionally when I park the engine fan roars for a while, even in winter.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Does it mention anything about the 30 second window I discovered, when it starts the regen process (evident by a reduction in manifold absolute pressure to vacuum levels), but the regen indicator is not on yet, and if you shut the car off during this period it can clog the DPF?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

diesel said:


> Does it mention anything about the 30 second window I discovered, when it starts the regen process (evident by a reduction in manifold absolute pressure to vacuum levels), but the regen indicator is not on yet, and if you shut the car off during this period it can clog the DPF?


I don't think the US Cruze diesel has the light. I have the Australian built Cruze which has a different engine.

View attachment 172657


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> I don't think the US Cruze diesel has the light. I have the Australian built Cruze which has a different engine.


off topic but i really like your engine cover more so then ours in the USA


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> off topic but i really like your engine cover more so then ours in the USA


Even though my car was the first diesel in Cruzetalk, the engine is a newer design with chain driven cams. I bought it new 3 1/2 years ago and it has been great. I also don't have DEF so I can carry a full size spare. When touring in australia there many cell black spots so a spare really is necessary so you won't get stuck miles from anywhere.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

our eco tech cover looks cheap and the style is off. i hate that gm made our diesels belt drive and gave that POS 1.4 turbo chains... so the more expensive motor gets cheaper components? i don't mean to call out the 1.4 but man was the belt on the 2.0 a bad decision


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

They used an existing engine and altered it to meet the US emission standards so I suppose that the newer engine wasn't ready when they started designing the extra gear that it carries. The engine in mine is actually the second generation diesel in the Australian Cruze, the earlier 2009 - 2011 engine was a 4 valve single cam belt driven design. The turbo was at the back of the engine and it looked quite different.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hmm interesting.i know we are single belt drive cam and the other cam meshes with a mechanical gear at the rear of the cams. It just gets me why any one that's designing a diesel motor starts with " lets make it belt driven"


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> Hmm interesting.i know we are single belt drive cam and the other cam meshes with a mechanical gear at the rear of the cams. It just gets me why any one that's designing a diesel motor starts with " lets make it belt driven"


The US diesel isn't a new design, it is an engine that was used in Europe for some time and altered for use in the US and DEF was added.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I understand that but what gets me is when the engine is being originally designed why belt drive not chain?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Some information about the US diesel engine.

A Fiat factoid about the 2014 Chevy Cruze diesel


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

yes that's very interesting and ive seen it here before, but im wondering from a engineering stand point why when the engine was being drawn up did they choose belts not chains. only upside i can see is less parasitic loss since a belt is not as heavy as chains


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> yes that's very interesting and ive seen it here before, but im wondering from a engineering stand point why when the engine was being drawn up did they choose belts not chains. only upside i can see is less parasitic loss since a belt is not as heavy as chains


They may have used belts to reduce noise, although the engine in my car, while obviously a diesel is still fairly quiet mechanically, it seems to just be the injectors that are a bit noisy.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

with today modern direct injection and high pressure common rail noise of the old diesels are long gone, plus the cruze diesel has tons of insulation


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't see what the big deal with the belt is?? It's actually easier to service than chains which are not invincible either...


I don't know about anyone else but I run my CTD with the engine cover removed. I took it off shortly after purchase. I took it in to get a glowplug replaced and they didn't say anything. **** it was probably the first one they serviced and thought that was normal LOL.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I don't see what the big deal with the belt is?? It's actually easier to service than chains which are not invincible either...
> 
> 
> I don't know about anyone else but I run my CTD with the engine cover removed. I took it off shortly after purchase. I took it in to get a glowplug replaced and they didn't say anything. **** it was probably the first one they serviced and thought that was normal LOL.


I'd rather have a belt than a chain. Especially with all the 3.6 chain issues.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Nope, I'll take a chain that lasts 300k+ km over a belt that lasts half the time. Where I live most cars don't make it to 300k km before they're rusted away and 15 years old anyway.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

yes i agree belts are easier to change when the 100k interval comes but chains offer far superior component life. my 95 jeep has 213k original miles on the chain and still pumping strong. diesels typically have longer intervals for heavy maint so the chains would be a big help plus belts snap while chains at worst get a hard spot if not enough oil or simply stretch
.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Has anyone been able to calculate how much fuel is wasted/used during one regen cycle? 


-Brad


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

BradHerr said:


> Has anyone been able to calculate how much fuel is wasted/used during one regen cycle?
> 
> 
> -Brad


I haven't been able to notice any change in the MPG reading before and after a regen so I would assume its negligible.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> Has anyone been able to calculate how much fuel is wasted/used during one regen cycle?
> 
> 
> -Brad


I have observed that for the 10-15 minutes during a regen, I probably lose 5-8 MPG on the highway at, say 73 MPH. So, picking some average numbers, Let's say I get 46 MPG for 18 miles no regen, and 39.5 MPG for 18 miles during a regen. I use about .396 gallons during the non-regen interval and about .462 during the regen event, or about .065 gallons of fuel for the regen.

Comments on my math are welcome lol


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> I have observed that for the 10-15 minutes during a regen, I probably lose 5-8 MPG on the highway at, say 73 MPH. So, picking some average numbers, Let's say I get 46 MPG for 18 miles no regen, and 39.5 MPG for 18 miles during a regen. I use about .396 gallons during the non-regen interval and about .462 during the regen event, or about .065 gallons of fuel for the regen.
> 
> Comments on my math are welcome lol


That is what I was looking for. Thank you. 

Your math seems close enough for this exercise.


-Brad


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> with today modern direct injection and high pressure common rail noise of the old diesels are long gone, plus the cruze diesel has tons of insulation


Inside, like most of yours, mine is quite quiet. Its everybit as quiet as my nieces fully loaded Cruze gas model. ITS standing outside the vehicle that you notice that its a lil clackety. NOT obtrusive mind you, BUT you do notice its a diesel.


----------

